# SKC anyone here entered



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone here entered this show am coming up with my friend as were showing the collies on the friday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

where is it?


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> where is it?


Ingliston (next to Edinbrugh airport). I'll be there on the Saturday. Well I'm sure it's the Saturday lol.. Time to stock up on stuff!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

ooh im interested, is it a proper kennel club show? i might come out of interest im from dundee so now far, is there a website with details ect?


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarahnorris said:


> ooh im interested, is it a proper kennel club show? i might come out of interest im from dundee so now far, is there a website with details ect?


Calendar | Event detail :: THE SCOTTISH KENNEL CLUB CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW

hope this helps please do pop along and say hello :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

no way too far for me lol


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

I have one entered


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no dogs entered, but i planned to go on the Sunday for a wee noisy. 

I love watching the agility dogs, i will probably bring my camera too


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Too far for me! Would've loved to enter though.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

My friend and I are entered - taking three dogs with us, travelling up overnight for our sins!!!! only about 8 hours


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

wish i was entering but no such luck ill be going on sun if i get a shift swap otherwise it will be saturday


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

can you bring your own dogs along to watch too? have only ever been to companion shows so would be nice to see how the big boys do it


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Sarahnorris said:


> can you bring your own dogs along to watch too? have only ever been to companion shows so would be nice to see how the big boys do it


Sadly no you won't be able to as it is only for dogs that are entered.


----------



## kazschow (Oct 23, 2008)

You can enter your dogs not for competition and bring them with you, but you've missed the deadline unfortunately.....


----------



## petiquette (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll be there, not with my dog, but I will have a tradestand, be sure to come and check out my collars!!


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

petiquette said:


> I'll be there, not with my dog, but I will have a tradestand, be sure to come and check out my collars!!


Might just do that as need a new hound collar for Belle


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

we'll be there on friday with Barney and Hudson! Good luck everyone thats going xx


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

petiquette said:


> I'll be there, not with my dog, but I will have a tradestand, be sure to come and check out my collars!!


came to find you at the National but couldnt see anyone on the stall and had to get back to Bruce will come say hi at the SKC


----------



## Chesben (Mar 4, 2009)

I will be there on Saturday


----------

